# pinion gear troubles



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

well ive got a 350 foreman rear diff and im tryin to get the pinion gear out by taking the nut off the top but whenever i go to take it off it just spins the pinion around so my question is whats a good way to get the pinion out without hurting it?


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

anybody know whats the best way to keep the pinion gear from spinning so i can get the nut off?


----------

